# Thank you www.sausagemaker.com



## bmudd14474 (Apr 16, 2013)

We contacted Sausage Maker to see if they would donate for the N.FL Gathering. And they willingly did. If you haven't been to their site please check them out. www.sausagemaker.com

They donated tons of sausage making stuff and some great books for the new sausage makers.

View media item 215680

Thanks again Sausage Maker.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 17, 2013)

That was very Generous of SausageMaker. I hope the rest of us get a shot at great prizes like these for the Throwdown...JJ


----------



## orlandosmoking (Apr 17, 2013)

Looking forward to my first attempt at jerky with their jerky assortment kit.

Thanks sausagemaker!!


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks TSM!!!! for making some people very happy at the gathering!!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 17, 2013)

I agree..  "THANKS"  TSM   I just started reading the Rytek book tonight that I won at the Gathering...  Getting ready to build a smokehouse to do sausage so I'll be visiting TSM for supplies very shortly...

  Thanks again
      Keith


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 17, 2013)

Another of our great sponsors that stepped up when asked. Thank you


----------

